# Set time on Viper 5901 Remote



## firecop1

Have a feeling that I made a huge mistake by having Best Buy install a 5901 system with the Smartstart. I left the store without the Smartstart working as they did not know how to set it up and had no user name and password to login.
Additionally, they did not know how to set the time on the remote and could not answer my question about where the sensors for the indoor and outdoor temperature are (not sure if there is an outdoor sensor as I did not see any wire run out of the vehicle.

I read through the manual and found nothing about setting the time so at this point any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey Fire!
Lee should chime in soon he will or should have answers for you.Only suggestion I have is I would demand my money back as you paid them to do the work and they did not complete it, I also suggest you get in contact with DEI (Directed Electronics Inc) see if they will do anything for you. Also so they know about this best buy, They also may have done damage to the auto as they really do not know what they are doing most of the time....

Good luck post back!


----------



## firecop1

Thanks for the reply Jagger. This continue to get better. This morning I set the alarm with the remote. It locked the doors and confirmed with one chirp. (this is a 2009 Ford F150). I then proceeded to unlock the drivers door and when I opened it, nothing happened! No alarm-nothing. When I closed the door I got the 4 warning chirps but thats it. Apparently they told me yesterday that there is no way to monitor the entry so they ha to use the interior light. He said that he had to program it to ignore the light when it was on but that it will still work as it is supposed to. (made no sense at the time). So basically I have no protection from intrusion. 

Additionally, I have a four section bedcover that I wanted to protect using two pin switches. They told me it could not be done as the cover would not close properly and that they could not get a ground if they used a mercury switch. Any suggestion for an effective way to monitor the truck bed?

I would like them to take the system out but at this point I am afraid it will do more damage. As for calling DEI, do you think they are going to care about me over Best Buy? They went with them exclusively on this smart start for the iphone so I am sure my problems will be of little concern to them.

Of little importance at this point--I found the manual online and was able to set the time on the remote.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

I would call up DEI anyway, just as a try. I have heard about a lot of complants about best buy doing any work to a car. Do what jagger said.

If worst comes to worst, it might be best to have a different place look everything over and fix all of the problems. If you are handy, and can find an installer manual for the arlarm, it isn't too bad to do it youself I think. You just have to take your time. I also think its better to do it yourself, everyone (pro) looking to break in will have an idea of how the professioal installers do things, and you can change it up a little. Thats just my opinion though.

As far as the truck bed, depending on the design, you can have a normal switch (like door) or possibly a different switch, wired together on the same channel on the alarm. Sorry without seeing the bed cover I can't give a better detail of a way to do it but there is always a way.


----------



## Raylo

I second the DIY recommendation. I had a DEI system installed by Circuit City in 1997. It turned into a nightmare. 1 1/2 years later the system failed in a way that drained my battery so I had to disconnect all the power feeds. Then when I went back to CC their "lifetime warranty" turned out to be useless since DEI had dropped them as an authorized dealer. So even if I could find another dealer the uninstall/reinstall work would not have been covered, even if DEI would then cover any hardware that was defective.... and how to tell if it was defective H/W vs install?? I would have ended up paying more than the original purchase.

So, you folks getting these done at Best Buy should worry that if there are so many install issues DEI might one day drop them, leaving you out in the cold.


----------



## fastfords4me

As for protecting your bed cover, it sounds like you need to add a RF proximity sensor to your system. It emits an invisible field around your vehicle that will trigger your alarm if someone persists in staying too close after the warn away chirps. Also, I recall seeing a special wiring direction specific to 2009 F150's. Good luck!


----------



## firecop1

Thanks to all for the replies. To say Best Buy hacked my truck would be an understatement. 
Working with another Viper installer, I found the override switch stuffed up in the dash even though it was supposed to be within my reach, my lights did not flash when the alarm was activated or deactivated because the tapped into the wrong wire. the Horn relay (in lieu of a siren speaker) was wired wrong. Instead of wiring each door contact, they used the interior light as the trigger but never told me. I don't leave the interior light on so if some opened the door, they could take what they want and never activate the alarm. The only thing that I was amazed at was that they didn't use scotch locks on everything (thankfully).
Everything has been fixed by the real installer, tonight he is doing each door contact, adding the pin switches for my bed cover, programming the unit to auto start when the voltage drops, activating my windows so they open a bit if the interior temperature gets too high and a few other things.
Every screw up has been documented and I am going after Best Buy once its done. I am going to try and recover what the guy fixing my system is charging me (which isn't all that much.
Thankfully their exclusivity on the Iphone remote start ends this month so people wont have to go to them anymore.

Fastfords, we talked about the proximity sensor but I was afraid it would be too sensitive and activate whenever it was windy. If you have a link to that wiring bulletin I will show it to him and see what he thinks.


----------



## jaggerwild

The proximity sensor is triggered by motion, so wind wood not be a factor unless it is turned up way too much. Usually the sensor comes with instructions, a three wire or four hook up(power, ground, warning, and trigger) witch is usually wired into the harness where the shock sensor is located.
Glade to hear you got a guy who knows his stuff and this should be a lesson for anybody else seeking to have one put in. They charge top dollar than did not come through with it, you could ask the new installer to be a eye witness in court for you. Also consider taking it back to Ford as well as the factory warranty may be voided now, even still if they could give you an estimate of a factory repair........
Glade it is all working or will be for you now!!!!


----------



## lcurle

all you need for the bed is a set of hood pin switches that ground down when the bed is opened triggering the alarm.


----------



## lcurle

p.s. for future refernece easiest way to reach me is via email or pm....were busy at my store.


----------



## Chevrolet02

firecop1 said:


> Have a feeling that I made a huge mistake by having Best Buy install a 5901 system with the Smartstart. I left the store without the Smartstart working as they did not know how to set it up and had no user name and password to login.
> Additionally, they did not know how to set the time on the remote and could not answer my question about where the sensors for the indoor and outdoor temperature are (not sure if there is an outdoor sensor as I did not see any wire run out of the vehicle.
> 
> I read through the manual and found nothing about setting the time so at this point any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


on the side of the remote you will see an F hold for about 7-10 seconds. pay no attetion to the first beep. you will go into setup remote. use aux and other to scroll. thru options. when done press lock or unlock button to exit.


----------



## Chevrolet02

press and hold f button for 8-10 seconds on the side of the remote. Ignor the first beep. You will go to Setup Remote. Press f button once. then use the Aux to scroll thru menu. Adjust Clock by using the aux button. After you are done press lock or unlock to Exit. 

OH YEAH!!! YOUR WELCOME:::


----------



## jaggerwild

Chevrolet02 said:


> press and hold f button for 8-10 seconds on the side of the remote. Ignor the first beep. You will go to Setup Remote. Press f button once. then use the Aux to scroll thru menu. Adjust Clock by using the aux button. After you are done press lock or unlock to Exit.
> 
> OH YEAH!!! YOUR WELCOME:::


 Thanks for Chimming Chevrolet02 always welcome help!ray:


----------

